# E90 335d 2010 non-sports alignment specs



## clippernation (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello fellow diesel lovers! Does anyone have the alignment specs for the for the 335d non-sport package e90? Will the specs be the same as the 335I? I presume no, but have no clue what it is. My guy will be using the hunter machine. Thanks guys, and sorry if this has been asked before, my search function on andriod app can't find it.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Bimmer


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Clipper, looks like no takers on this forum.

I've noticed my RFT are wearing heavier along the outside edge on the fronts. Dealer said I need alignment. I suspect they have been this way since new. Tires have almost 31k and are due for replacement. My tire guy does tires but not alignment.

Need to find a good alignment place, BMW does it for $170 and their price for tires are about 20% higher than I can get elsewhere.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Here in NJ most of the dealers do a buy 3 get one free on tires. After their overpriced mounting/balancing ends up only being a little more than the tire places.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

My SA didn't offer me that, but I'll inquire again.

I'll definitely go back on with the Bridgestones.:thumbup:

Anyone have similar issues with outer fronts wearing more?:dunno:


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

clippernation said:


> Hello fellow diesel lovers! Does anyone have the alignment specs for the for the 335d non-sport package e90? Will the specs be the same as the 335I? I presume no, but have no clue what it is. My guy will be using the hunter machine. Thanks guys, and sorry if this has been asked before, my search function on andriod app can't find it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Bimmer


The Hunter will have the e90 335i alignment specs in its computer system. Have him use those.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> My SA didn't offer me that, but I'll inquire again.
> 
> I'll definitely go back on with the Bridgestones.:thumbup:
> 
> Anyone have similar issues with outer fronts wearing more?:dunno:


I haven't, but it definitely sounds like an alignment thing. Our tires should naturally wear more on the inside, thanks to the camber, but the outside should not, as far as I know.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Just got mine done. Will post tomorrow


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Stugots said:


> I haven't, but it definitely sounds like an alignment thing. Our tires should naturally wear more on the inside, thanks to the camber, but the outside should not, as far as I know.


Well, with 31K+ on this original set I'm not too concerned about them now.

Will definietly get them aligned when I install new ones. Just need to decide if I'll have BMW do it or a third party.

I sent BMW an email asking them to quote a new set of OEM tires with balance and alignment. No response, typical of these guys I'm afraid.:dunno:


----------



## clippernation (Mar 1, 2010)

cssnms said:


> The Hunter will have the e90 335i alignment specs in its computer system. Have him use those.


Yup good call. I got it done at a shop with the hunter system. Will post the readout results when I get home! Thanks for the help guys.


----------

